# conky DualCore

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Weiß jemand, wie ich conky einrichte, das die Daten der beiden CPU gesondert angezeigt werden?

----------

## think4urs11

meinst du ${cpu cpu0} bzw. ${cpu cpu1} in conkyrc?

----------

## flammenflitzer

aktueller Takt in Zahlen, getrennt CPU1 und CPU2

```
${color blue}Takt:${color red} $freq MHz ${color blue}Last:${color #ce5abd} $loadavg
```

cat /proc/loadavg

Da kann man aber nur 1x Daten auslesen.

```
${color blue} Prozessorauslastung Verlauf

${color white}${cpugraph 78af78 a3a3a3}
```

2x den Graph, für jede CPU.

```
${color black}$nodename $sysname $kernel 

${color black}$machine 

${color black}${execi 1800 /home/olaf/eigene.Dateien/eigene.Scripte/conky/Prozessor}

${color black}Laufzeit:${color red} $uptime

${color black}Takt:${color red} $freq MHz ${color black}Last:${color red} ${cpu cpu0} $loadavg

${color black}Takt:${color red} $freq MHz ${color black}Last:${color red} ${cpu cpu1} $loadavg

${color black} Prozessorauslastung Verlauf

${color white} ${cpu cpu0} ${cpugraph 78af78 a3a3a3}

${color white} ${cpu cpu1} ${cpugraph 78af78 a3a3a3}

${color black} Arbeitsspeicherauslastung Verlauf

${color white}${memgraph 12af21 b6b6b6}

${color black}CPU1+2 ${color red}${cpu cpu0}            ${color red}${cpubar 10}

${color }CPU1   ${color red}${cpu cpu1}            ${color red}${cpubar 10}

${color black}CPU2   ${color red}${cpu cpu2}            ${color red}${cpubar 10}
```

Weiß noch nicht, ob das alles so stimmt. Allerdings wird cpugraph

nicht mehr korrekt dargestellt. Die Kästen bleiben leer. Dafür erscheinen davor Zahlen, deren Werte denen in cpubar entsprechen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

hier mal ein Auszug aus meiner conkyrc

```

${color lightgrey}CPU Usage (1):${color #cc2222} ${cpu cpu1} ${cpubar cpu1}

${color lightgrey}CPU Usage (2):${color #cc2222} ${cpu cpu2} ${cpubar cpu2}

${color black}${cpugraph cpu1 32,170 000000 00ff00}  ${color black}${cpugraph cpu2 32,170 000000 00ff00}

```

siehe http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html

----------

## Stormkings

Ich hatte das selbe problem hier mit der cpufrequenz. Jetzt lese ich die aktuelle frequenz per script aus, das von conky aufgerufen wird:

```
#!/bin/bash

FREQ=$(cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cpu MHz' | cut -d' ' -f3 | cut -c1-6)

echo $1 $FREQ
```

Geht sicher auch noch schicker. Funktioniert aber hier ganz gut.

dk

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ja das geht direkt mit conky mit freq* (siehe link aus meinem ersten post). Und das ist doch wesentlich schicker weil deine Variante aller paar Sekunden ne ganze Hand voll Prozesse startet. 

Achja da ist mir gleich noch was aufgefallen ... UUOC.

----------

